# Back in the slime



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Had a charter today that showed up with 4 persons. Kinda glad the fishing was slow. Bait would have lasted three hours on a normal trip. But we caught some fish and few big ones...

Most caught on Black salty.


































8 fish all day for a total of 225 lbs on my scale.
A nice day indeed...

Capt Mike


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

Perdy work Capt Mike. Looks like some happy clients.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great works guys.


----------

